# kleine/mittlere Seerose für Halbschatten gesucht



## ziemlicherneuling (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo Teichianer,

mit Seerosen habe ich bislang leider gar kein Glück gehabt. Nun hat sich auch Chromatella mit Stengelfäule verabschiedet  So wie´s ausschaut hat sie ihre Nachbarin Pygmea Rubra angesteckt. Jedenfalls bringt die ihre Blüte schon seit 2 Wochen nicht hoch und entwickelt sich zum Fadenalgentummelplatz. Irgendwie hat sie aufgehört zu Wachsen. Wenn ich mir so überlege, fällt der Zeitpunkt mit dem Einsetzen der infizierten Chromatella zusammen. Mal sehen, wie sich das entwickelt. Insgesammt sind wahrscheinlich auch die ungünstigen Bedingungen schuld, da die Seerosen bei mir wohl zuwenig Sonne abbekommen. Letztes Jahr hatte ich nur eine Seerose, die Pygmea Rubra nämlich und sie hat zwar einige Blüten entwickelt, aber richtig in Fahrt gekommen ist die auch da nicht.
Also hätte ich mal wieder Fragen an euch:
1. Kann ich nach Entfernen der befallenen Pflanzen gleich wieder neue einsetzen? Bzw. was ist zu tun bei Stengelfäule? Ist ja schließlich ein Pilz, das ist doch ansteckend - oder wird das nur für schwache Pflanzen, die in schlechten Kulturbedingungen leben, zum Problem?
2. Falls ich gleich wieder eine neue Seerose einpflanzen kann (und das hoffe ich jetzt einfach mal...:beten, dann wäre ich dankbar für euere Empfehlungen. Es müsste also eine robuste Sorte sein, die auch im Halbschatten zurecht kommt und nicht zu groß wird. Aber nicht so klein, wie z.B. __ Helvola. Leider hab ich bei Werner nur eine finden können, nämlich __ Rosennymphe, bei der in der Beschreibung Bezug auf das Schattenproblem genommen aber die Größe wird nicht beschrieben.
Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?

Grüße aus Nürnberg 
Eva


----------



## Limnos (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: kleine/mittlere Seerose für Halbschatten gesucht*

Hi Eva

Wie groß ist der Teich? Versuchs doch mal mit Nuphar, der Teichrose. Für die treffen die beiden Eigenschaften robust und nicht so lichthungrig am ehesten zu.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: kleine/mittlere Seerose für Halbschatten gesucht*

Hallo Eva.

Also als kleinere Seerosen für den Halbschatten fallen mir verschiedene Wildarten ein, z.B. N. candida und N. tetragona. Die vertragen auch kühleres Wasser. Bei mir wächst eine N. odorata auch recht gut im Halbschatten. Von der Sorte '__ James Brydon' weiß ich auch das sie für den Halbschatten geeignet ist.

Nuphar wird meines Erachtens schon wieder zu groß, auch die kleinere Arten.


----------



## Annett (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: kleine/mittlere Seerose für Halbschatten gesucht*

Hallo Eva.

"__ Rosennymphe" soll halbschattenverträglich sein. Und im alten Teich war sie das auch. 


 
Von der Größe her ist sie in einem Gefäß (Eimer) sehr zahm, also kein Wucherer. Bei mir steht sie zwischen 20/30 und 50-60 cm Tiefe (ab Topfoberkante gemessen). Die flachen Exemplare blühen fleißig, die tief stehenden tuen sich nach der letztjährigen Teilung noch etwas schwer.

Allerdings sehe ich in Bezug auf die Stengelfäule ein echtes Problem... hast Du damit mal die Forensuche gefüttert?
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/29
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/55


----------



## Nymphaion (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: kleine/mittlere Seerose für Halbschatten gesucht*

Hallo,

wenn Du mit Stengelfäule die Kopffäule meinst, dann kannst Du keine Seerose mehr in Deinen Teich setzen. Es muss alles (Wasser, Substrat, Folie, Pflanzen) komplett ausgewechselt und desinfiziert werden bevor Du neu pflanzen kannst.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: kleine/mittlere Seerose für Halbschatten gesucht*

Trotz der schlechten Nachrichten :shock von Werner noch ein Tipp von uns:

In unserem Teich steht eine "__ Froebeli" komplett im (lichten) Schatten, also an einer Stelle, auf die im Tagesverlauf niemals die Sonne direkt scheint. Trotzdem wächst sie dort sehr gut und blüht auch fleissig .


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: kleine/mittlere Seerose für Halbschatten gesucht*

Ich würde erst mal nichts überstürzen! Ich hatte auch mal den Verdacht das einige meiner Seerosen an Kopffäule erkrankt sind. Das lag aber nur daran, dass mein Teich zu dem Zeitpunkt durch umligende Bäume zu stark beschatet wurde und fast gar keine Sonne mehr hinkam. Dazu war das Wetter auch noch sehr kalt. Das Wasser war im gegensatz zum anderen Teich "eiskalt". Dadurch hätten sich die '__ Helvola', 'Chrysantha' und 'Solfatare' fast verabschiedet! Alles Sorten die es wärmer mögen, da es alles gelbanteilige sind. Wie deine Chromatella. Die Symptome ware wie bei der Stengelfäule oder Kopffäule! Ich habe sie dann alle aus dem Teich rausgeholt und teilweise neu gepflanzt und erst mal im Kübel an einen Sonnigen Platz gestellt. Und siehe da, die haben sich wieder erholt und ich habe sie heute noch!
Du suchst ja eh Sorten für den Halbschatten. Vielleicht waren diese Halbschattigen Bedingungen für deine Sorten ja nicht optimal. Das Wetter war in den letzten 2 - 3 Wochen ja auch nicht so besonders. Wenn noch was zu retten ist, versuchs doch erst mal mit meiner Methode. Vielleicht liegts ja doch nur an schlechten Bedingungen!?


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: kleine/mittlere Seerose für Halbschatten gesucht*

Hallo Miteinander,
und vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten. Die älteren Beiträge kannte ich schon, leider gaben sie aber keinen Hinweis darauf, wie es nach so einem Befall weitergehen soll oder kann. Werners Beitrag ist da natürlich erschüternd und ich hoffe  also, dass es keine Kopffäule ist :beten. Ich werde mal das Netz durchstöbern nach eindeutigen Anzeichen dieser Krankheit. 
In der Zwischenzeit habe ich also beide Seerosen raus und in große Bottiche gestellt. Dort sollten sie es wärmer und sonniger haben. Wenn sich wenigstens die Pygmea Rubra wieder berappelt, kann ich doch davon ausgehen, dass ich nicht diese Krankheit im Teich habe, sondern es sich hier um Kuturprobleme handelt, oder? Andere Pflanzen werden davon wohl nicht befallen, oder, hab ich das richtig verstanden?

Etwas zerknirschte Grüße 
Eva


----------



## Inken (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: kleine/mittlere Seerose für Halbschatten gesucht*

Hallo Eva!

Der von Annett verlinkte Thread betrifft unseren Teich..  . Aber vermutlich hast du den ja schon gefunden!

Was ich seit dem unternommen habe? Nix..  

Der Pilz scheint nicht jede Seerose anzugreifen, macht sich aber mit Vorliebe über die gelbblühenden Sorten her, bzw. scheinen die keine Resistenzen zu besitzen.

Meine drei no-name-Baumarktseerosen wachsen allerdings wie auf Hefe und blühen in diesem Jahr prächtig! Es handelt sich dabei um zwei rote Halbzwerge und eine Weiße:

     

Von Annetts __ Rosennymphe habe ich ebenfalls einen Ableger, der sich sehr gut macht und keine Anzeichen der Erkrankung zeigt:

   

Sie stehen allesamt sonnig auf der -60cm-Stufe.

Nach Werners Diagnose war ich ziemlich erschüttert; Seerosen können ja sowas von süchtig machen.. 
Also bin ich in diesem Jahr doch wieder schwach geworden: eine Hollandia, Baumarktware, is klar.. 

Gedacht war sie Anfangs für den Kübel, aber dort wurde sie schnell zu groß. Wobei sie mit 30cm Wassertiefe angegeben war! :evil
 Also habe ich sie geteilt und in den Teich gesetzt.. Bisschen schlechtes Gewissen hatte ich schon..  Aber was hätte ich machen sollen? Auf den Kompost? Dahin kann sie immer noch, falls sie krank wird.. :?

Eine Chromatella habe ich auch wieder! Danke Nicole!! 

Allerdings wächst die im Kübel und kommt bestimmt nicht in den Teich! 

Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass es bei dir tatsächlich nur ein Standortproblem war und dass sich deine Rosen wieder erholen!


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: kleine/mittlere Seerose für Halbschatten gesucht*

Hallo Inken,
klar deinen Beitrag hatte ich gelesen und nun habe ich die Fortsetzung der ganzen Geschichte, danke dafür. Und auch danke für deine wundervollen Fotos, da werd ich schon neidisch, weißt scho, gell?
Meine Überlegungen gehen auch in dieselbe Richtung. Ich werde nicht den Teich entleeren und desinfizieren (oh ne, wie macht man sowas überhaupt und wohin mit dem ganzen Gewusel und die armen __ Frösche -  . Das geht doch irgendwie überhaupt nicht.
Ich werde mir also eine schöne neue, robuste Halbzwergin (obwohl das Rosennymphenbild von Annett läßt mich schon mit den Füßen scharren) besorgen und dann halt kräftig  :beten, im schlimmsten Fall habe ich halt mal wieder Geld kaputtgemacht, aber sowas kommt ja in den besten Familien vor, hab ich mir sagen lassen.
Achja, die Tiefe schätze ich eher auf gerade mal 40-50 cm.... aber Annett hält ja ihre __ Rosennymphe auch niederig...
Also entweder Fröbeli oder Rosennymphe, oder Candita oder Teragona (muss ich erst noch naschauen, das sind aber glaub ich echte zwerge, oder? und __ James Brydon.

Gruß


----------



## niri (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: kleine/mittlere Seerose für Halbschatten gesucht*

Hallo Eva,

wie du vielleicht aus dem Inkens Thread mitbekommen hast, habe auch ich mit einer Erkrankung meiner Seerosen zu tun gehabt, die höchstwahrscheinlich Stengelfäule der Seerosen war . Da ich meine Seerosen nur in Bottichen und Miniteichen halte, war es für mich einfacher den möglichen Verursacher der Erkrankung (bei der Stengelfäule ist es Pilz Phytophtora) zu eliminieren. Kranke Pflanzen, ihre Erde und Pflanzgefäße habe ich entsorgt. Die großen Bottiche mit Chlorbleiche desinfiziert.

Diese Vorsichtsmaßnahmen habe ich getroffen, da ich mittlerweile viele Seerosen habe und eine Ansteckungsgefahr für meine eigenen Pflanzen ausschließen möchte.

Bei einem größeren Teich ist der Aufwand der Desinfektion enorm. Möchte man nur eine-zwei Seerosen haben, kann man wirklich versuchen Sorten einzusetzen, die für die Erkrankung, wie Inken schon schrieb, unempfindlich sind.

Meine Empfehlung wäre die Sorte "__ James Brydon". Sie ist eine der wenigen Sorten, die mit  nur ein paar Stunden Sonne zurecht kommt. Ausserdem soll sie laut dem amerikanischen Züchter Perry Slocum, der mit Stengelfäule in seiner eigenen Gärtnerei zu kämpfen hatte, sehr immun gegen Stängelfäule (engl. crown rot) sein. Ich halte diese schöne Sorte in einem Miniteich mit 100 cm Durchmesser bei nur 30 cm Wassertiefe und sie entwickelt sich sehr gut, wuchert nicht und blüht reichlich. 

Damit du sicher bist, dass du auch wirklich die ausgesuchte Sorte bekommst, würde ich dir empfehlen, bei einer Seerosengärtnerei zu bestellen. Ich kann Werners Shop sehr empfehlen. Seine Pflanzen waren kräftig, sind sehr schnell angewachsen und haben schon Knospen gebildet .

LG
Ina


----------



## niri (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: kleine/mittlere Seerose für Halbschatten gesucht*

Noch eine Ergänzung zu meinem vorherigen Post. Wie Mirko oben schrieb, kümmern und kränkeln Seerosen auch, wenn sie zu wenig Sonne und Wärme abbekommen. Sie reagieren darauf oft mit Wachsstumsstockungen. Welche Symptome hat denn deine Chromatella, dass du der Meinung bist, es könnte Stengelfäule sein? Treiben beide Pflanzen noch Blätter nach oben? 

LG
Ina


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: kleine/mittlere Seerose für Halbschatten gesucht*

Hallo Ina,

nun ja beim Algenfischen lösten sich die Blätter so mirnichtsdirnichts, dass ich schon ins Grübeln gekommen bin. Dann habe ich sie einmal raus, weil da plötzlich zu erkennen war, dass die ganze Pflanze in zu wenig Substrat stand. Anschließend trieb sie winzige Blättchen nach oben, die relativ schnell braune matschige Stellen bekamen. Tja mit Sicherheit ist hier auch ein Haltungsfehler passiert.
Allerdings stellte die Nachbarin Pygmea Rubra, die schon eine Menge Blätter und auch Blütenknospen unter Wasser gebildet hatt irgendwie das Wachstum ein. Ein Blatt ließ sich versuchweise ganz leicht am Stock (also mit Stengel mein ich) lösen :shock. Andere wiederum nicht.. ich wollte jetzt nicht an jedem einzelnen Blatt herumzerren
Ich stelle doch ein par Bildchen (in gewohnt schlechter Qualität) ein:
Eva


----------



## niri (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: kleine/mittlere Seerose für Halbschatten gesucht*

Hallo Eva,

die Pflanze auf dem zweiten Foto zeigt für mich keine sichtbaren Krankheitsanzeichen an. Wenn das Foto ganz aktuell ist, dann treibt sie meiner Meinung nach auch neue Blätter (die Rötlichen) nach oben. Die Wachstumsstockung der Knospen könnte hier mit den kühlen Temperaturen der letzten Zeit zusammenhängen. Bei dem ersten Foto kann man nur erkennen, das die Pflanze ziemlich klein und kümmerlich ist. 

Dass sich mal ein Blatt von der Pflanze löst bedeutet noch nicht zwangsläufig die Stengelfäule. Gerade auch bei neu gepflanzten Seerosen werden die älteren Blätter von der Pflanze so zu sagen "abgeworfen" oder lösen sich durch eine Miniverletzung dann von der Pflanze ab. Auch bei eingewachsenen Pflanzen passiert das ab und an.

Ich würde sagen, warte erst einmal ab, wie sich die Pflanzen jetzt bei besserm Standort und hoffenlich wärmerem Wetter entwickeln.

LG
Ina


----------

